# Fat Frogs!



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

Does anyone know of any really good fat frogs that are suitable for beginners?

Things like...Bullfrogs or Horned Frogs.

Cheers!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

adult white's tree frog:whistling2:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

nah wtf arnt fat enough, african bullfrogs, pacman frogs, cane toads, budgetts frog, Giant african bullfrog, tomato frog? Asian painted bullfrog?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Two frogs stuck together.


----------



## Pugsley (Aug 13, 2008)

All fat frogs are fairly easy to take care of. As a beginner I would definitely recommend a Pacman or Pyxie (African bullfrog).


Horned frogs are much less voracious than a Pyxie, but tend to have beautiful vibrant colors, so its kind of a personal preference. Be aware though, there are certain horn frogs that will be very colorful as juveniles, but will dull out and turn brown when the mature. These are known as Cranwells, for their proper name Ceratophrys Cranwelli. Unless an albino these guys will turn much darker as they age. The other common pacman in the pet trade is the Ornate pacman, or Ceratophrys Ornata. These guys tend to keep their vibrant colors and infact get brighter at times as they age. These are also known to be the more voracious feeders of the two. So just know what your getting before you buy. There are several other spices in the horned frog family that are much more rare and expensive. Fantasy pacman frogs (hybrids) are also quit common in the pet trade, though some color "morphs" are rarer than others.


But as an owner of both, I would go for a pyxie as your first fat frog. While they need a bit more work with higher temp and larger vivs than the pacman frogs, they pay off 10 fold in my opinion. 

The giant males growth rate is incredible. It can grow from < 1inch to 8+ inches in less than a year. Not to mention the feeding response is just out of this world. People who EXPECT to see a crazy feeding response are still sometimes shocked at just how nuts these frogs are.

As for thier care, its simple. Provide them with proper substrate (no pebbles, moss, or any other easily ingestible objects). The recommend product for fatfrogs is a coconut fiber based substrate called Echo Earth or Bed-a-Beast. It retains moisture wonderfully, and is totally safe for the frog to ingest as its easily passable. Temps should be mid to high 80s (sorry dont know Celsius conversion) for Pyxies and low 80s for pacman frogs. Night temps should drop to mid to upper 70s at night. High humidity, need at least 70-80%+ recommended for both frogs. . As well as a larger enough tub of water for soaking/swimming. Unlike Pacman frogs, Pyxies are extremely good swimmers so give them a deep enough dish. Pacman other the other hand need very shallow dishes, the water cannot exceed their nostrils. Pacmans are notorious for drowning in their own water bowl. So just be aware, they are frogs, but the are NOT swimmers. No need for hides, these are burrowing frogs and will make their own hiding spot in the substrate. Although feel free to add plants and/or leaf litter to fit your asthteic needs. Most all fat frogs can be housed thier entire life in a 10 gallon tank, but male Pyxies are one of the few exceptions. A male will need at minimum a 20 gallon long. These guys get big and will need the extra room!

Please feel free to ask any other questions you have. If you would like anymore info, I will gladly help you out with anything else you may need. Always nice to get a new fan of the fatboys! Let me warn you though, theyre like potato chips, one is never enough!!

*edit- Just need to add, these guys are burrowers. So if you are having low temp issues and need to use a heatpad, DO NOT place it under the tank. The glass can get very hot and the frog can burrow down on top of it a burn its belly. They have incredibly sensitive belly's and a bad enough burn will kill the frog. It will die slow and painfully. If you need to use a heat pad put it on the side of the tank 1 inch over the top of the substrate.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd go for a horned frog, they are brill and don't need too much space or special requirements unlike pixie frogs. 

Heres my baby:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info Pugsley, so could you set up a bit of an aquatic section for an african bullfrog? I like to go a bit crazy with my vivs! :blush:


----------



## Pugsley (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh yeah for sure you can. I have a friend with a awesome 50/50 split 40 gallon breeder. The water side is rough 6'' deep and the Pyxies LOVE it! Ill try to get some pics of it for you if I can.


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

andy07966 said:


> I'd go for a horned frog, they are brill and don't need too much space or special requirements unlike pixie frogs.
> 
> Heres my baby:


:notworthy:gorgeous!
i have just brought one of these, mine is quite small and i think shes under weight coz you can see her hip bones 
i got her yesterday and i have tried offering her pinkies but she is not interested, do you know of a food that will really tempt her, or do i just keep waiting?


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Pugsley said:


> Oh yeah for sure you can. I have a friend with a awesome 50/50 split 40 gallon breeder. The water side is rough 6'' deep and the Pyxies LOVE it! Ill try to get some pics of it for you if I can.


That sounds good I might do that when Ive got more space.

Ill second the vote for the african bullfrog. Easy as the pacman to take care of but alot more active.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Joe1507 said:


> nah wtf arnt fat enough, african bullfrogs, pacman frogs, cane toads, budgetts frog, Giant african bullfrog, tomato frog? Asian painted bullfrog?


 Adult whites are fat! But apart from that, every fat frog is simple to care for really.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

TheToad888 said:


> Adult whites are fat! But apart from that, every fat frog is simple to care for really.


I see youve got asian painted bullfrogs frogs in your sig I wouldnt mind a couple of them at some point. What are they like to keep?


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

i know whites can get fat but not as fat as some bullfrogs can!
i do like the asian painted bullfrogs and tomato frogs and am getting into the african bullfrogs!

ps. this thread is SO OLD!!! lol.............


----------

